# where to send honey samples for testing?



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Got a friend looking to buy some honey from someone and get it tested to see if its what they say it is as far as not being adulterated with corn syrup. And see if was produced where they say it was, and not end up bein import honey

Thanks


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Please define what he wants tested, and them I can suggest a lab. Sugar ratios, ISCRA, NIR, HPLC, etc.....

First test, what's the price?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Look up MNR testing, that is what's used to test for syrup adulteration but not sure the cost


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Very few local beekeepers would tamper with the content of their honey, Most keep bees out of a passion for the craft and love of bees, So honey sales are secondary. Those that are sideliners usually have a reputation to maintain and would not risk damaging it for a few extra bucks. Commercial operations sell their product wholesale in volume so it would be difficult to know where that honey came from, who has brokered it, and if any tampering has occurred, Just who did it. 
It just seems like a lot to go through to see if one honey provider is honest, If in doubt, I would simply find another supplier.

If it is a competitor? Why not let each reputation sell their honey? one does oneself a grave injustice by building ones reputation through tearing down another


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The National Honey Board offers a database of honey testing labs and the tests that each lab performs:

http://www.honey.com/honey-industry/honey-testing-and-regulations/find-a-honey-testing-lab/


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

What kind of barrels is it in? Closed head of the same color, or open head? That will determine what tests I would suggest.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you he got some of the info he needed. Tenbears it happens more you would think. Not everybody is as honest as you or i and the other 90%of beeks.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

And what did he find?

Crazy Roland


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

If it's taste testing I'll PM you my address.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

What if you suspect its adulterated with rice syrup, its in a 750 gram container and says on the label blend of Chinese AND Canadian. honey......not mentioning any particular brand name or any certain Canadian packer but there is only one I can guarantee!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

You could try ISCIRA(Siratech), but I think they are aware of that, and act accordingly. I would use Polarmetrics NIR, they are near Madison Wis. The problem with NIR is that is a subjective test with algorithms, not an objective test.

Crazy Roland


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Roland, could you explain that a bit more in laymens terms


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

ISCIRA is internal stable carbon isotope ratio analysis. The sugars are separated from the protein. They are them tested for ratios of carbon isotopes. The percentage of C13 in each is compared. If the bee gathered nectar and pollen from the same plant, the ratios of both should be the same. +- 1 percent is allowed. Corn has a different metabolic pathway, so HFCS will have a different C13 percentage than most honeys. Rice has a similar metabolic pathway to most common honey, so it's C13 ratio may be close to most honeys.

Polarmetrics uses a IR spectrophotometer, which shines infrared light of different "colors" at a sample, and graphs the absorption with frequency. The problem is that it is subjective. They need a sample of unadulterated honey, and a sample of HFCS, and via algorithms, calculate what the sample is. If you do not have a sample of THE real honey sample before adulteration, there is a problem. All real honey has a different pattern, so it is difficult to have obtain a "standard" they can compare too. 

That was a close approximation, did it work?

Crazy Roland


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you


----------

